# master pass



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

It was Master Hunter pass #2 for Cooper this weekend.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

woo hoo--congrats!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Whooooo! That is great! Congrats!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*



2golddogs said:


> It was Master Hunter pass #2 for Cooper this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 584561


Cooper is so beautiful! A huge congratulations to both of you!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Huge congrats! He looks so nice in orange!


----------



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Congrats! Cooper you are so handsome!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Great job you two! Big congrats to you both!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Very nice! Congrats


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!! Look how far you've come in such a short time! I hope you are having fun!


----------

